# Hammer mill



## kjavanb123 (Jul 20, 2015)

All,

Tonight the hammer mill prototype completed, tested and results were satisfactory. Motor is 3-phase, 380V, 3000rpm, and it has 3hp. There are 3 blades, made from car suspension, 2 of them crossed shape while the 3rd one sits on the others, is U shaped to help with better milling. 

This is what the inside looks like,



This is an overall shot of the hammer mill,



This is the result from milling the pyrolyzed ICs.



Best regards,
Kj


----------



## perman666 (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice and effiency.

I have similar "homemade tool " but smaller version.
220V motor with 12000rpm. Only thing is differrent at
me are the blades. Steel blades are too bad, I use manganese blades.


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 12, 2015)

Kevin, 
With this "blender"... i doubt pyrolyzation is needed...
Have you tried milling IC's as it is?


----------



## kjavanb123 (Aug 13, 2015)

Samuel,

Yes, I tried it with non pyrolized ICs, and it worked perfect. But I still prefer to pyrolize first prior to mill them.

Regards
Kj


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 14, 2015)

I would do it too, it reduce volume and weight. (incineration or pyro)


----------

